# Unable to set up D-Link DWL-G510 wireless on FreeBSD 9.0



## zachnap (Feb 19, 2012)

So my PCI D-Link DWL-G510 is recognized at boot under the ath(4) Atheros driver. I have followed the various sections in the FreeBSD Handbook: 12.8 and 32. So far, I have added the following to the /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_ath0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```
The problem with this is that I don't actually know what the inet address is for my card - I eventually removed this from /etc/rc.conf, leaving only the subnet mask since I know the inet is not the same as my router's address. My router default address is 192.168.1.1.

I checked my routing tables and there was no default gateway, so I gave the commmand:
[cmd=]# route add default 192.168.1.1[/cmd]

This worked the first time and created a default destination, but this is no longer the case. I only get an error:

```
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net default: gateway 192.168.1.1
```

Here is what I am getting with *ifconfig*:


```
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
                ether 00:1.... [color="Red"][MAC address is present...my comment][/color]
                nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
                media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
                status: no carrier
```
When I was able to add the default gateway ifconfig also gave the proper code for my subnet mask but since I cannot add the default gateway this no longer appears.

I read in the FreeBSD Handbook in Chapter 32 that changes may need to be made to the /boot/loader.conf file but there is no such file. It mentioned adding


```
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
```

Any help would be appreciated - I've been working at this for hours but no luck.


----------



## zachnap (Feb 25, 2012)

I have figured this out. I was not reading far enough in Chapter 32 Later.


----------

